# lg optimus l4 II e440/ dual e445



## jp1296 (Sep 27, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
android ver-4.1.2
kernel ver-3.4.0
software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX

is there any users here that is using same model or any friendly developers who knows rooting or some modding tips please help me.

i search all the website on google but i cant find any specific guide for this phone.

cyanogenmod = device not listed

i tried to ask also here in some topics but no one reply.

if im in wrong category kindly tell me.

thanks...

please pm me for some support. 

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app





*rooted using vroot
looking to flash it using kdz,,,
geting always an error*


----------



## niranjan94 (Sep 27, 2013)

jp1296 said:


> LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
> android ver-4.1.2
> kernel ver-3.4.0
> software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry dude ... XDA does not have a forum for LG Optimus L4 ... Why don't your try the search (in XDA) .. see if you can get some answers .. :good:


----------



## jp1296 (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah ive tried it to search from this forum, it seems only counted users are using same model.

if applying the guide from another series like e450 or some optimus L series to this phone is risky?

i followed the optimus l3 rooting guide by using vroot and it works, i used root checker and says i have a root access.
cyanogen is not supported, i used rom manager and no cust. rom available, 

after i reboot my system then the root was gone.



Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jp1296 (Oct 1, 2013)

so what is the best thing to do now?
wait for someone who can root this?

is there any way or apps to customize my android?

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorankx (Oct 1, 2013)

jp1296 said:


> i followed the optimus l3 rooting guide by using vroot and it works, i used root checker and says i have a root access.
> cyanogen is not supported, i used rom manager and no cust. rom available,
> 
> after i reboot my system then the root was gone.

Click to collapse



Can you give as more details on how did you root-ed your phone ?


----------



## jp1296 (Oct 19, 2013)

since no romlist is available from rom manager therefore i dont know how to reboot my cp.

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sasays (Oct 20, 2013)

jp1296 said:


> yeah ive tried it to search from this forum, it seems only counted users are using same model.
> 
> if applying the guide from another series like e450 or some optimus L series to this phone is risky?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=24269

i have rooted lg e445 dual with vroot version 1.4.2.3130 mentioned in above link and its working very well since 2 months. another user in above link has rooted e440 with vroot 1.7.
no custom rom & cwm found yet, but u can modify a lot after root.
for ui theming i use xposed, unicon, xbatteries, tinted statusbar, xblast. these modules are tested & 90% working without any issues. untested module may cause bootloop. for bootloop you have to format by vol.dowm+power. you can also backup entire rom with mtk tools and create flashable rom file.
for sound mod use viper4android 
fx+xhifi+poweramp it gives best music.
rest all features are best provided by lg. all the best.


----------



## gorankx (Oct 20, 2013)

Any idea how to remove odex-ed apps? because after restart phone restores them.


----------



## jp1296 (Oct 29, 2013)

i rooted also my phone with vroot, thanks to you guys,

im just exploring this phone with root features,

can you suggest must have apps?


Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gorankx (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, titanium Backup.
I have stumbled on some others problems, I used Link2SD to integrate updates in systems apps and also to remove samo of apps, but problem is that after restarting phone, all of apps are back, does anyone have any idea how to remove permanently system apps (odexed) from this phone????


----------



## smartuser001 (Dec 18, 2013)

*LG Optimus L4 II Dual E445*

Hi,

tags: LG Optimus L4 II Dual, LG-E445

for those who can help, here is the build.prop

####################################

# begin build properties
#
autogenerated by buildinfo.sh

ro.build.id=JZO54K

ro.build.display.id=JZO54K

ro.build.version.incremental=7f01bb8cab

ro.custom.build.version=7f01bb8cab

ro.build.version.sdk=16

ro.build.version.codename=REL

ro.build.version.release=4.1.2

ro.build.date=Thu Oct 10 23:38:58 IST 2013

ro.build.date.utc=1381428538

ro.build.type=user

ro.build.user=prasanth.kumar

ro.build.host=si-rd10-bld36.lge.net

ro.build.tags=release-keys

ro.product.model=LG-E445

ro.product.brand=lge

ro.product.name=vee4ds_open_esa

ro.product.device=vee4ds

ro.product.board=mt6575

ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a

ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi

ro.product.manufacturer=LGE

ro.product.locale.language=en

ro.product.locale.region=GB,en

ro.wifi.channels=

ro.board.platform=mt6575

# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device

ro.build.product=vee4ds

# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint

ro.build.description=vee4ds_open_esa-user 4.1.2 JZO54K 7f01bb8cab release-keys

ro.build.fingerprint=lge/vee4ds_open_esa/vee4ds:4.1.2/JZO54K/7f01bb8cab:user/release-keys

ro.build.flavor=

ro.build.characteristics=default

# end build properties



# begin mediatek build properties

ro.mediatek.version.release=ALPS.JB.TC1.SP.V13

ro.mediatek.platform=MT6575

ro.mediatek.chip_ver=S01

ro.mediatek.version.branch=ALPS.JB.TC1.SP

# end mediatek build properties
#


# system.prop for generic sdk


# 

rild.libpath=/system/lib/mtk-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyC0




# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 {
wifi.interface=wlan0
# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 }



# MTK, mtk03034, 20101210 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20101210}


# MTK, mtk03034, 20110318 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20110318}



# MTK, mtk03034, 20101213 {
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0


# MTK, mtk03034 20101213}




# MTK, TeChien {

ro.media.enc.hprof.file.format=3gp

ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.vid=m4v

ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.width=720

ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.height=480

ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.fps=30

ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=3400000

ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.aud=amrnb

ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.bps=12200

ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.ch=1

ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.hz=8000


ro.media.enc.mprof.file.format=3gp

ro.media.enc.mprof.codec.vid=m4v

ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.width=352

ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.height=288

ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.fps=30

ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.bps=990000

ro.media.enc.mprof.codec.aud=amrnb

ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.bps=12200

ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.ch=1

ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.hz=8000


ro.media.enc.lprof.file.format=3gp

ro.media.enc.lprof.codec.vid=h263

ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.width=176

ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.height=144

ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.fps=30

ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.bps=384000

ro.media.enc.lprof.codec.aud=amrnb

ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.bps=12200

ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.ch=1

ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.hz=8000

# MTK, TeChien }



#

wifi.tethering.interface=ap0


#


ro.opengles.version=131072


wifi.direct.interface=p2p0

dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64
m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128
m
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m




# Encrypt phone function

ro.crypto.tmpfs_options=mode=0771,uid=1000,gid=1000

ro.crypto.fs_type=ext4

ro.crypto.fs_real_blkdev=/[email protected]

ro.crypto.fs_mnt_point=/data

ro.crypto.fs_options=noauto_da_alloc

ro.crypto.fs_flags=0x00000406



# LGE_CHANGE_S: [email protected] - Remove Camera Property


# MTK MR SOURCE BLOCK for using LG source


#
ro.camera.sound.forced=0


# LGE_CHANGE_E: [email protected] - Remove Camera Property

ro.audio.silent=0



# USB Config Type

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage



# USB MTP WHQL

ro.sys.usb.mtp.whql.enable=0



# Power off opt in
IPO
sys.ipo.pwrdncap=2



# Lcd density setting

ro.sf.lcd_density=160

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage



# USB BICR function

ro.sys.usb.bicr=yes



#LGBT_COMMON_SCENARIO supported Bluetooth PAN profile 2012-07-31

ro.bluetooth.PANenable = 1


#LGBT_COMMON_SCENARIO



#LGE_CHANGE_S : 2012-09 [email protected] Store SMS encoding setting

persist.gsm.sms.forcegsm7=


#LGE_CHANGE_E : 2012-09 [email protected] Store SMS encoding setting



#

# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES

#

ro.build.target_operator=OPEN

ro.build.target_country=ESA

ro.build.target_region=ESA

ro.lge.swversion=E44510c-ESA-XX

ro.lge.factoryversion=LGE445AT-00-V10c-ESA-XX-OCT-10-2013+0

ro.engmode.swversion=E44510c-ESA-XX

ro.engmode.factoryversion=LGE445AT-00-V10c-ESA-XX-OCT-10-2013+0

ro.lge.audio_soundexception=true

ro.lge.audio_soundprofile=true

ro.lge.capp_themeicon=true

net.tethering.noprovisioning=true

ro.lg.data.chipset=MTK

lg.data.autoprof.msim.nslot=2

persist.lg.data.fd=-1

persist.lg.data.autoprof.msim=true

wlan.chip.vendor=mtk

wlan.chip.version=mt6620

wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=20

wifi.interface=wlan0

wifi.lge.patch=true

wlan.lge.concurrency=SCC

wlan.lge.supportsimaka=YES

keyguard.no_require_sim=true

ro.lge.lcd_auto_brightness_mode=true

ro.lge.lcd_default_brightness=153

drm.service.enabled=true

ro.lge.overlay=false

ro.lge.overlay_qmemo=true

ril.specific.sm_cause=1

gps.solution.combo.chip=1

fmradio.driver.chip=1

ro.sf.hwrotation=180

ril.current.share_modem=2

persist.gemini.sim_num=2

launcher2.allappsgrid=3d_20

curlockscreen=2

ro.mediatek.gemini_support=true

persist.radio.fd.counter=20

persist.radio.fd.off.counter=20

fmradio.driver.enable=1

dalvik.vm.mtk-stack-trace-file=/data/anr/mtk_traces.txt

mediatek.wlan.chip=MT6620

mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_mt6620

ro.config.ringtone=01_Lifes_Good.ogg

ro.config.notification_sound=Optimus.ogg

ro.config.alarm_alert=Lifes_Good_Alarm.ogg

ro.build.default_country=ESA

persist.service.main.enable=0

persist.service.system.enable=0

persist.service.radio.enable=0

persist.service.events.enable=0

persist.service.kernel.enable=0

ro.lge.target_cupss=true

persist.sys.system_volume=4

ro.device.hapticfeedback=0

ro.lge.capp_quickclip_key=true

lge.signed_image=true

ro.device.batterycheck=1

ro.lge.mtk_dualsim=true

ro.lge.capp_dualsim=true

ime_trace_apply=false

ime_handwriting_apply=true

ime_hidden_writing_language=gu,mr,bn,km,my

ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-om-lge

ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-om-lge

ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-om-lge

ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-om-lge

ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-om-lge

ro.camera.sound.forced=0

ro.lge.capp_core=true

ro.lge.capp_optimusui=true

ro.lge.capp_divx_drm=true

ro.lge.capp_almond=true

ro.lge.capp_resource=true

ro.lge.capp_wapservice=true

ro.lge.capp_ghost_finger=true

ro.lge.capp_touch_scroller=true

ro.lge.capp_touch_ldi=true

ro.lge.capp_key_light_off=true

ro.lge.capp_key_exception=true

ro.lge.capp_keyled_timeout=true

ro.lge.capp_valid_batteryid=false

ro.lge.capp_menu_long=false

ro.lge.capp_mdm=true

ro.lge.capp_lockscreen=true

ro.lge.capp_compat=true

ro.lge.capp_bubble_popup=true

ro.lge.capp_drm=true

ro.lge.fonts=true

ro.lge.capp_art=true

ro.lge.capp_touch_flcik_noti=true

ro.lge.capp_move_sdcard=true

ro.lge.lazy_service_bringup=true

ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.1_r6

ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED

ro.livewallpaper.map=DISABLED

ro.com.google.apphider=on

net.bt.name=Android

dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt


############################################



thanks in advance


----------



## sospeed (Dec 18, 2013)

smartuser001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> tags: LG Optimus L4 II Dual, LG-E445
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much


----------



## teoesdios (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice, I have the same phone and there is not even 1 custom rom for it at the moment. What would it take to adapt Cyanogen or AOKP? I mean, tell me what to use and I'll try. Or should I back up my ROM, and use it as a base to mod? Would it work that way? I mean, mod it and flashing it if I use my original as base.


----------



## jp1296 (Jan 17, 2014)

*no category*

i screwed my phone..
help how to flash this...


----------



## nasko_spasko (Feb 8, 2014)

jp1296 said:


> i screwed my phone..
> help how to flash this...

Click to collapse



Is your device able to boot in download mode? From OFF state and battery in, pres VOL+ & VOL-, then put usb cable(do not press power).


----------



## Paul!us (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm starting a CWM/CM port. Hope it works for us, getting the prerequisites right now. The bootloader/kernel unlocking is still a mystery, I'll check that ASAP.


----------



## gorankx (Mar 22, 2014)

wish you good luck, hope you can make breakthrough !


----------



## dodo333 (Mar 23, 2014)

That's great, glad to see someone is working on it! it would be great to see at least CWM and some custom kernel for this device because it would give us a lot of possibilities. thumbs up man!


----------



## Paul!us (Mar 26, 2014)

I need some time figuring out how to unlock the bootloader (top priority right now, searching in the source code and forums, experimenting with possible solutions, none yet worked). Everything else seems easy compared to it. I'll keep you informed.

P.S. Are there any people who want to assist? We could do it in a few groups if there are people willing to spend their time on this: I'd continue with what I'm doing (shouldn't take long), others could begin porting CWM, CM10.1 and/or CM11. Thanks in advance. Phone source here (thanks to JBolho, thread), CWM source and CM source.


----------



## gorankx (Mar 26, 2014)

Is there at least solution for removing odexed apps ?


----------



## jp1296 (Sep 27, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
android ver-4.1.2
kernel ver-3.4.0
software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX

is there any users here that is using same model or any friendly developers who knows rooting or some modding tips please help me.

i search all the website on google but i cant find any specific guide for this phone.

cyanogenmod = device not listed

i tried to ask also here in some topics but no one reply.

if im in wrong category kindly tell me.

thanks...

please pm me for some support. 

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app





*rooted using vroot
looking to flash it using kdz,,,
geting always an error*


----------



## Paul!us (Mar 26, 2014)

gorankx said:


> Is there at least solution for removing odexed apps ?

Click to collapse



Not yet, my main priority is bringing CWM and CM10.1/CM11 to our E440.


----------



## dodo333 (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree that's the biggest priority right now, don't give up on it . I would love to participate, but unfortunately I don't know enough about it and I certanly don't have the time for learning or helping out:


----------



## blubbiblubbkekz (Mar 27, 2014)

gorankx said:


> Is there at least solution for removing odexed apps ?

Click to collapse



hey, I am using the same phone, after some troubles looking for an app I found the pro version of Titanium Backup working perfectly

and great to hear that some people are working on a custom rom!


----------



## Paul!us (Mar 28, 2014)

Neutral to good news: I've found the website that *may* have the information we all need (and a petition to the manufacturer to send instructions - haven't had time to analyze it all) here. It's in russian, though. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## cyberangel22k (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you guys have a readback ROM from your device? I just want to see what I can do with it... Maybe I can make a TWRP/CTR(CWM) recovery. And maybe even custom roms.. BTW, building ROMS from source is very hard now because even source codes released are just for kernel. Some devs have booted a partially working CM10.2 to a WIKO. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2274332.

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------

Sorry, Ihave just read the russian forums and even they, cannot obtain readback because of a locked boot loader.


----------



## nasko_spasko (Apr 18, 2014)

cyberangel22k said:


> Do you guys have a readback ROM from your device? I just want to see what I can do with it... Maybe I can make a TWRP/CTR(CWM) recovery. And maybe even custom roms.. BTW, building ROMS from source is very hard now because even source codes released are just for kernel. Some devs have booted a partially working CM10.2 to a WIKO. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2274332.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------
> 
> Sorry, Ihave just read the russian forums and even they, cannot obtain readback because of a locked boot loader.

Click to collapse



I already have cwm for e440, right now the main issue is the bootloader, without unlock u cannot use custom recovery, due to security restriction. so porting cwm is pointless since you have locked BL.


----------



## Paul!us (Apr 19, 2014)

nasko_spasko said:


> I already have cwm for e440, right now the main issue is the bootloader, without unlock u cannot use custom recovery, due to security restriction. so porting cwm is pointless since you have locked BL.

Click to collapse



I tried to play around with the pre-set boot image (extracted it), got zimage and ramdisk files, nothing else yet. I'll try to override the bootloader somehow. It seems that any solution for other Optimus/II phones won't work here, so it's time to break down the code and figure it all out manually and hope for the best, yet no official information is released by LG.


----------



## nasko_spasko (Apr 20, 2014)

I believe that the restriction is set in u-boot, but i have no experience in BL modding, good luck


----------



## cyberangel22k (Apr 23, 2014)

Tried unpacking the KDZ firmware but it always fails to unpack. If I can get the files, I can tinker a bit and try something about the bootloader problem. Not saying I can bypass it though.


----------



## nasko_spasko (Apr 27, 2014)

cyberangel22k said:


> Tried unpacking the KDZ firmware but it always fails to unpack. If I can get the files, I can tinker a bit and try something about the bootloader problem. Not saying I can bypass it though.

Click to collapse






You see.. I have those files, I think we should work on uboot or preloader_dsp, not sure... PM me for more info.


----------



## cyberangel22k (Apr 28, 2014)

nasko_spasko said:


> View attachment 2712653
> 
> You see.. I have those files, I think we should work on uboot or preloader_dsp, not sure... PM me for more info.

Click to collapse



How did you unpack the KDZ firmware? is that a readback from SPFT? the sizes are a bit weird. the sec ro has 900+mb. normaly this is just 6mb. the the ANDROID.img which is the system partition has only 512 kb.


----------



## nasko_spasko (Apr 28, 2014)

cyberangel22k said:


> How did you unpack the KDZ firmware? is that a readback from SPFT? the sizes are a bit weird. the sec ro has 900+mb. normaly this is just 6mb. the the ANDROID.img which is the system partition has only 512 kb.

Click to collapse



i know, its kinda tricky. when i firstly bricked my device i started playing with firmwares, at last i found the source code of a linux console program for unpacking kdz fw files (btw sizes are normal), then i compiled and it worked flawlessly. The only issue is that secro is actually the system partition. So I flashed the secro image to system partition and - voala device booted, all files are ok: bootimg.img recovery.img mbr ebr..etc. However, I have made rom dump with android mtk tools and i have dumped bootloader and kernel, recovery too... I don't know if sharing these files here is legal, so if you want them- PM me. 

Have a good day! 

PS: SPFT works with this device only if you set it manually to COMXX for your device, for me usb mode ain't work.. that is how i flashed secro to system


----------



## cyberangel22k (Apr 29, 2014)

nasko_spasko said:


> i know, its kinda tricky. when i firstly bricked my device i started playing with firmwares, at last i found the source code of a linux console program for unpacking kdz fw files (btw sizes are normal), then i compiled and it worked flawlessly. The only issue is that secro is actually the system partition. So I flashed the secro image to system partition and - voala device booted, all files are ok: bootimg.img recovery.img mbr ebr..etc. However, I have made rom dump with android mtk tools and i have dumped bootloader and kernel, recovery too... I don't know if sharing these files here is legal, so if you want them- PM me.
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> PS: SPFT works with this device only if you set it manually to COMXX for your device, for me usb mode ain't work.. that is how i flashed secro to system

Click to collapse



Yes It is legal to share firmware dump. will PM you. Thanks.:good:


----------



## nasko_spasko (May 2, 2014)

I will upload these files when I get back home.
By the way I have kernel and android source codes for e440 and I did not managed to compile kernel, anyone have tried to do that? Any success?
This compiling and rom building is new for me.


----------



## nasko_spasko (May 5, 2014)

Here are boot+recovery+uboot 

---
Google Drive > Link <


----------



## teoesdios (May 24, 2014)

nasko_spasko said:


> Here are boot+recovery+uboot
> 
> ---
> Google Drive > Link <

Click to collapse



Sorry I'm kind of a moron, but what can we do with this files? (figuring how to help) XD


----------



## [Fr34k] (May 25, 2014)

*rootinG LG E445 Or LG L4 2 DuaL*

YEAH! guys uh can now root this phone with the help of v root .


----------



## gorankx (May 25, 2014)

we already could do that.


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*Bootloader unlock you say ?*



gorankx said:


> we already could do that.

Click to collapse



quote me and reply if you can test we can try to unlock or port locked cwm 
we had no luck with lg L5 II bootloader but we have cwm (locked bootloader kind) so it might be possible to do it for your phone 

in case you just want to try on your own you can find it here made by @slipsystem 


IF YOU OWN THIS PHONE MODEL ASK ADMINS TO ADD IT TO http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-l3-l5-l7-l9-ii AS ITS HARDWARE IS NEARLY SAME TO L5 II


----------



## slipsystem (Jun 5, 2014)

IGGYVIP said:


> quote me and reply if you can test we can try to unlock or port locked cwm
> we had no luck with lg L5 II bootloader but we have cwm (locked bootloader kind) so it might be possible to do it for your phone
> 
> in case you just want to try on your own you can find it here made by @slipsystem
> ...

Click to collapse



I am 90% sure that my recovery will work for the L4II


----------



## jp1296 (Sep 27, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
android ver-4.1.2
kernel ver-3.4.0
software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX

is there any users here that is using same model or any friendly developers who knows rooting or some modding tips please help me.

i search all the website on google but i cant find any specific guide for this phone.

cyanogenmod = device not listed

i tried to ask also here in some topics but no one reply.

if im in wrong category kindly tell me.

thanks...

please pm me for some support. 

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app





*rooted using vroot
looking to flash it using kdz,,,
geting always an error*


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*we share that feeling *



slipsystem said:


> I am 90% sure that my recovery will work for the L4II

Click to collapse



this phone is same just that your screen is bigger then theirs 

before today i had no idea there is L4  at all    lol

i can see they will have cwm very soon


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

slipsystem said:


> I am 90% sure that my recovery will work for the L4II

Click to collapse



Hmmm, let's see if I didn't messed up. It's with the CMW for L5 II, right?
USB in debug, execute init.bat (also, changed chmod in init.sh to 775), reboot and repeatedly press VOL+ when the bootscreen shows up, right? Or using Recovery Reboot apk.
Well, the apk crashes the phone on booting, with the sick android logo showing. Gotta remove battery to reboot.
And pressing the VOL+ didn't work either.  

Any ideas? Or did I do something wrong? XD


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 5, 2014)

**

Man i cant wait till u guys port the cwm.I'm really pumped (kinda).What ever you do don't give up,we count on you


----------



## slipsystem (Jun 5, 2014)

teoesdios said:


> Hmmm, let's see if I didn't messed up. It's with the CMW for L5 II, right?
> USB in debug, execute init.bat (also, changed chmod in init.sh to 775), reboot and repeatedly press VOL+ when the bootscreen shows up, right? Or using Recovery Reboot apk.
> Well, the apk crashes the phone on booting, with the sick android logo showing. Gotta remove battery to reboot.
> And pressing the VOL+ didn't work either.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have the latest busybox installed?

Try uninstall busybox and reinstall then run the bat.

Also if you could post a log of what happens when runnibg the bat that would help.

Once you have CWM working dont waste time, head over to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735191 and run the port tool in the second post. I can then start building your first Modom(its my new word for something that is a mix between a mod and a rom).


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

slipsystem said:


> Do you have the latest busybox installed?
> 
> Try uninstall busybox and reinstall then run the bat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just by constantly pressing VOL+ when boots. khjaksjdgskjdbñgkjasdgkjhsad YOU ROCK!

Now we need the Custom Firmware. *____________________* My mouth drools of emotion xDDDDDDDDDD

*EDIT:* the link for the Port Tool doesn't work T_T


----------



## slipsystem (Jun 5, 2014)

teoesdios said:


> IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just by constantly pressing VOL+ when boots. khjaksjdgskjdbñgkjasdgkjhsad YOU ROCK!
> 
> Now we need the Custom Firmware. *____________________* My mouth drools of emotion xDDDDDDDDDD
> ...

Click to collapse






Sorry I think i deleted it by accident today when cleaning out my dropbox. try again I reuploaded.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51036208/Android/Port Tool.exe

Happy Flashing


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

slipsystem said:


> Sorry I think i deleted it by accident today when cleaning out my dropbox. try again I reuploaded.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51036208/Android/Port Tool.exe
> 
> Happy Flashing

Click to collapse



Uploading *Output.7z* for you ^_^

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

Done, here's my Output 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BCE3841943B1AED1!6856


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*Hey Slip Thanks for being here *

@slipsystem
You think speria will work on this with no edits ?  HW wise its just the screen thats twice the dpi  SW wise they running same jb 4.1.2


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 5, 2014)

*YES*

YES DUDE THANK YOU SO MUCH.FINALLY WE HAVE THE RECOVERY!!!!!!Now we only need roms haha 

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

I am thinking if the cwm for lg l5 worked here will the lg l5 roms work on our phones.I would try it but I'm scared that i brick my phone


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*!!!!*



TheMysteryouse said:


> YES DUDE THANK YOU SO MUCH.FINALLY WE HAVE THE RECOVERY!!!!!!Now we only need roms haha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------
> 
> I am thinking if the cwm for lg l5 worked here will the lg l5 roms work on our phones.I would try it but I'm scared that i brick my phone

Click to collapse



CWM IS 
!!!! NOT from L5 e610/2/5  !!! 
!!!! ITS from L5 II e450 !!!
your phone is MTK not QcoM so it will 100% brick (most likely it would not even accept the flash process to begin with)

L4 II VS L5 II

L4 II VS L5

you can try to flash speria (modded stock lg JB based on xperia) for e450 but no guarantees and make sure to full backup and be ready for soft brick  
(I WOULD NOT TRY I WOULD WAIT AND MAYBE SLIP WILL PORT TO YOUR PHONE)


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 5, 2014)

Oki doki  I'll better wait till slipsystem maybe makes a rom


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm trying to change a little mine, but hmmm... I hope my phone doesn't blow up! XD


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 5, 2014)

[LOL Good luck and if u make something good out of it post it here haha


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

Let's start with some changing, more than modding. I'll first try on changing apps.
No more FILE EXPLORER. Hello, ES FILE EXPLORER.
No more MUSIC PLAYER. Hello Shuttle+ 
Ok, now, I want to get rid of the stock launcher, and just put Nova or Apex. Which files are the ones of the launcher? Because even the "themes" it has, are apk's.

I mean, do I just delete/put new ones in the /system/apps folder?


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*  *



teoesdios said:


> Let's start with some changing, more than modding. I'll first try on changing apps.
> No more FILE EXPLORER. Hello, ES FILE EXPLORER.
> No more MUSIC PLAYER. Hello Shuttle+
> Ok, now, I want to get rid of the stock launcher, and just put Nova or Apex. Which files are the ones of the launcher? Because even the "themes" it has, are apk's.
> ...

Click to collapse



i can feel your happiness yet i'm sure slipsystem's posts are missing some thanks 

you can TRY use AROMA MADE BY SLIP TO INSTALL THINGS LIKE ADBLOCK CUSTEM LAUNCHERS LOCKSCREENS APPS  JUST MAKE SURE NOT TO INSTALL SYSTEM UI AS IT WILL CRASH THE PHONE


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

IGGYVIP said:


> i can feel your happiness yet i'm sure slipsystem's posts are missing some thanks
> 
> you can TRY use AROMA MADE BY SLIP TO INSTALL THINGS LIKE ADBLOCK CUSTEM LAUNCHERS LOCKSCREENS APPS  JUST MAKE SURE NOT TO INSTALL SYSTEM UI AS IT WILL CRASH THE PHONE

Click to collapse



Duly noted. No SystemUI xD

Should I better get my LgSystemUI, change it and replace it, better?


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

**



teoesdios said:


> Duly noted. No SystemUI xD
> 
> Should I better get my LgSystemUI, change it and replace it, better?

Click to collapse



JUST LEAVE IT UNCHECKED 
YOU WILL HAVE CHECKBOXES FOR ALL OPTIONS 
CHOOSING "STOCK" WILL SIMPLY SKIP THE STEP AND MAKE NO CHANGES TO WHATEVER MENU IT IS IN
AGAIN !!! BACKUP AND BE READY FOR SOFT BRICK !!! 
IF ERRORS OCCURRED PLEASE PROVIDE RECOVERY.LOG AND RUN THIS TOOL AND UPLOAD FOR SLIP


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

IGGYVIP said:


> JUST LEAVE IT UNCHECKED
> YOU WILL HAVE CHECKBOXES FOR ALL OPTIONS
> CHOOSING "STOCK" WILL SIMPLY SKIP THE STEP AND MAKE NO CHANGES TO WHATEVER MENU IT IS IN
> AGAIN !!! BACKUP AND BE READY FOR SOFT BRICK !!!
> IF ERRORS OCCURRED PLEASE PROVIDE RECOVERY.LOG AND RUN THIS TOOL AND UPLOAD FOR SLIP

Click to collapse



hmmm, the font is like GENOURMOUS! XD And it's set to the smallest one. Little bug 

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

Ok, restaured and it screwed with my font xD It's still the same. BIG. Will have to wait for an update on Slip


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*screenshot ? (i just wanna see BIGGGG font {it must look funny})*



teoesdios said:


> hmmm, the font is like GENOURMOUS! XD And it's set to the smallest one. Little bug
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------
> 
> Ok, restaured and it screwed with my font xD It's still the same. BIG. Will have to wait for an update on Slip

Click to collapse



yup the screen size is bigger and ppi is much higher in l5 II
so it could display incorrectly 
to fully remove  flash stock system.img using mtkdroidtools  or flash stock using lg software then restore your backup 

i believe he is a pro and that it will not take him long (during next week he will be more busy than usual but i'm sure if he finds time you will have 1st proper mod for L4 II ) 
so please use the "forport" tool and have the files ready for him to download  
If he will have to come next time and ask you to run it that's a waste of he's precious time and you will have to wait longer ...


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

IGGYVIP said:


> yup the screen size is bigger and ppi is much higher in l5 II
> so it could display incorrectly
> to fully remove  flash stock system.img using mtkdroidtools  or flash stock using lg software then restore your backup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE, now I can't use it xD It's stuck on choosing language. I can't go forward. I need a backup firmware to restore aaaaaaaand foolish me didn't back it up


----------



## jp1296 (Sep 27, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
android ver-4.1.2
kernel ver-3.4.0
software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX

is there any users here that is using same model or any friendly developers who knows rooting or some modding tips please help me.

i search all the website on google but i cant find any specific guide for this phone.

cyanogenmod = device not listed

i tried to ask also here in some topics but no one reply.

if im in wrong category kindly tell me.

thanks...

please pm me for some support. 

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app





*rooted using vroot
looking to flash it using kdz,,,
geting always an error*


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 5, 2014)

*OOPS*



teoesdios said:


> NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE, now I can't use it xD It's stuck on choosing language. I can't go forward. I need a backup firmware to restore aaaaaaaand foolish me didn't back it up

Click to collapse



foolish indeed 
only fashing full stock  will help you now   firmware found here


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 5, 2014)

Got it. I was just checking how to flash the KDZ thingy in my phone XD


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

Done. Reflashed, like new. Now, reroot, and reflashing the recovery xD Now to wait for Slip >.<


----------



## gorankx (Jun 6, 2014)

If i understood correctly, now is possible to flash recovery?
What about custom ROM?


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

gorankx said:


> If i understood correctly, now is possible to flash recovery?
> What about custom ROM?

Click to collapse



Yes, my friend. Today is a new day and we have us some recovery for the L4 II. Just, check in page 3 o 4, there's a link for Slip's L5 II recovery. Works the same way for our L4 II. Now we are waiting on some ROM cooks.
Hope this helps


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 6, 2014)

*its not flashing but i belive its possible to use the LBL recovery made by slipsystem*



gorankx said:


> If i understood correctly, now is possible to flash recovery?
> What about custom ROM?

Click to collapse



steps 
1. get intrest towards the device    DONE !
2. get cwm DONE/IN - PROGRESS ?
3. make Device Tree on git - ^^^UNTOUCHED !
4. custom kernel - ^^^UNTOUCHED !
5. ROM - ^^^UNTOUCHED !

so steps 
2, 3, 4 need to be completed in order to work on rom 

(someone might try to port some roms from other device or make JB based rom then the kernel/devtree step might be skipped )

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

Guys   
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53198847&postcount=14375 
+1 this post  to add L4 II to forum next to rest of optimus Lx II forum 

(by +1 i mean look at the post quote it and say "+1" or "yes" "please" or just confirm any other way )
you could also make post yourself but i thought it might be easier to have one to simply quote

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

Also you might want to start new thread with rooting-cwm instructions 
i believe your OP is not active since January


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 6, 2014)

*??*

Can someone help me?
I installed the recovery and it works the first time,but when i reboot the device and want to go again in the recovery it doesn't go to the recovery,and i need to install recovery again.Anyone has an idea how to clear this?Thanks in advance


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 6, 2014)

Sry guys for all these messages but just to tell you,I installed the Slimsystem on my phone and it is working.No lag,everything is smooth.Only thing is the resolution.Bcs the LG L5 II resolution is bigger than of the L4 the icons are big so yeah,if there is a way to change the icon size,u can install the rom


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> Can someone help me?
> I installed the recovery and it works the first time,but when i reboot the device and want to go again in the recovery it doesn't go to the recovery,and i need to install recovery again.Anyone has an idea how to clear this?Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Yeah, I had that problem. It's one of the 2 bugs I found. 
When exiting the recovery, *DO NOT* press on the *"YES, DISABLE RECOVERY"*, just go to REBOOT RECOVERY NOW, and then press in one of the *NO* options.

(The other bug I found was making backups, I can't make a backup because it doesn't found the boot.img)





TheMysteryouse said:


> Sry guys for all these messages but just to tell you,I installed the Slimsystem on my phone and it is working.No lag,everything is smooth.Only thing is the resolution.Bcs the LG L5 II resolution is bigger than of the L4 the icons are big so yeah,if there is a way to change the icon size,u can install the rom

Click to collapse



Also, had that problem installing the L5 Aroma made by Slip. The size of the font and icons were too big, even when made a full restore it didn't work. Had to re-flash the whole system from a newly KDZ file of the L4 II firmware.
I will make a post about it later. My best bet, wait fora new rom made especificaly for this rom, or try to port one for it, but do not install one for the L5 II, even if it's "gonna work anyways".


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 6, 2014)

*Yeah*

I'm working on a rom right now but it takes time,and I'm now a patient person for waiting haha ( sorry for english )


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> I'm working on a rom right now but it takes time,and I'm now a patient person for waiting haha ( sorry for english )

Click to collapse



Sure, dude. Take your time. I'm figuring out how to yet.


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 6, 2014)

*Heh*

But first i need to go to stock rom haha but i can't figure out how to flash the kdz file.Everytime i want to flash it,it says 'Device not found'.Any ideas how to fix that?Thanks in advance


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> But first i need to go to stock rom haha but i can't figure out how to flash the kdz file.Everytime i want to flash it,it says 'Device not found'.Any ideas how to fix that?Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Here, my friend. I just made you a little quick tutorial, and uploaded all the files you need.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FILES: * https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BCE3841943B1AED1!6857

*Step by Step:*

1 - Download your STOCK ROM on http://lg-phone-firmware.com/index.php?id_mod=36

2 - Install the drivers

3 - Install the LG Soft (B2CAppSetup)

4 - Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc and replace the file "hosts"

5 - Install shttp3 and execute
On the taskbar, check the icon for the soft, open settings and go to HTTP. Change the NUMBER OF HTTP REQUESTS to 100, and the TCP/IP port for 9002. Then OK.

6- Go to C:\shttp\ and replace all the files in the folder www for the ones on the folder 6.

7 - Turn the Hidden files off, and search for c:\ProgramData\LGMOBILEAX\ and replace all the file with the ones in folder 7.

8- Open Windows Enabler, clic it once on the taskbar until it says ON.
Then open UpTestEX, and put it on 3GQCT and in PhoneMode "DIAG". Select the KDZ you will flash and press on the NORMAL WEB UPGRADE TEST, then UPGRADE START on the window it will popup.

9 - Once all the upgrade finishes (IT HAS TO SAY EXIT on the Updater), close all, replace the files HOSTS again and you are DONE.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know it's a little messy, but if you need any help, let me know.


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 6, 2014)

*?*

Thanks for the guide but i don't get the 'Replace hosts' part.Can you maybe explain it a little more?Thanks 

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Okay step 4,5,6 and 7 i really don't get.Can u explain a little more?


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> Thanks for the guide but i don't get the 'Replace hosts' part.Can you maybe explain it a little more?Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------
> 
> Okay step 4,5,6 and 7 i really don't get.Can u explain a little more?

Click to collapse



Just go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc and there is gonna be a file, hosts (no extention). Replace it, that will prevent the software to get online or even TRY to make an update, because sometimes (at least it happens to me) says you don't need an update and doesn't let you update. It wont screw up your pc or anything, it's just so you can perform the update OFFLINE.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did any of you could make a backup of your stock rom? I cannot find one to mod. Or can't even backup my current rom.


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 6, 2014)

**

Nope doesn't work


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> Nope doesn't work

Click to collapse



Did you put your phone in Download mode? (Turn it off, press Vol+ Vol- and plug the cable)


----------



## kimerika (Jun 7, 2014)

the OP of this thread seems to not active often,,, may i suggest make a new thread exclusively for our device LG E440/E445,,and make it official,,so  that we can help each other out,,
every update make it in 1st post uploaded,,,to  make it clean,,(e.g.  roms,etc,,,etc,,,).

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




TheMysteryouse said:


> Nope doesn't work

Click to collapse



sometimes over excited forget to  install the driver,,do you?


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 7, 2014)

kimerika said:


> the OP of this thread seems to not active often,,, may i suggest make a new thread exclusively for our device LG E440/E445,,and make it official,,so  that we can help each other out,,
> every update make it in 1st post uploaded,,,to  make it clean,,(e.g.  roms,etc,,,etc,,,)

Click to collapse



YEP, we should, but WHERE?

Also, cooking rom. The moment of truth in the next our. Still, it's a almost not modded one. I don't know much about that, so, no scripts and stuff, it's my first time in the kitchen ^^

*EDIT*: Ok, first try on cooking.Got (Status 0) error. Working on fixing it and try again.
*EDIT 2: * Nope, same problem. I don't really understand about updater or update :S


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

**

Re-flashed just like new.Thanks God  Now is making the rom on my list.Wish me luck


----------



## jp1296 (Sep 27, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
android ver-4.1.2
kernel ver-3.4.0
software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX

is there any users here that is using same model or any friendly developers who knows rooting or some modding tips please help me.

i search all the website on google but i cant find any specific guide for this phone.

cyanogenmod = device not listed

i tried to ask also here in some topics but no one reply.

if im in wrong category kindly tell me.

thanks...

please pm me for some support. 

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app





*rooted using vroot
looking to flash it using kdz,,,
geting always an error*


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 7, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> Re-flashed just like new.Thanks God  Now is making the rom on my list.Wish me luck

Click to collapse



GOOD LUCK! I still haven't got any luck installing a rom. I'm gonna do a lil stupid thing and let you know xD But with the Dsixda's kitchen can't get lucky. If I use the old update-script, says I need the new. If I put the new one, I get (status 0) error. Any ideas?


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

**

If u want to use Dsixda kitchen you need first to install Cygwin with the packages and than in Cygwun run the kitchen 
U need latest version of all the stuff haha


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 7, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> If u want to use Dsixda kitchen you need first to install Cygwin with the packages and than in Cygwun run the kitchen
> U need latest version of all the stuff haha

Click to collapse



I am using it, got it all, but the update-script isn't really working good. Doesn't matter how many I cook, keeps giving (status 0)


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

*.-.*

hmmmmm dont rly know what the problem culd be.Try searching on google


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 7, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> hmmmmm dont rly know what the problem culd be.Try searching on google

Click to collapse



I did, but I don't understand or I don't have much options. Some say it needs some reconfiguring in update-script or to copy update-binary from a working rom, but THAT last I don't have. :S


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

**

This is really getting complicated lol,I'm trying my best but I'm still a newbie at this o;


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 7, 2014)

TheMysteryouse said:


> This is really getting complicated lol,I'm trying my best but I'm still a newbie at this o;

Click to collapse



Me too. It's my first one. I got it to install, BUUUUUUUUUT it just installed the apps I added, didn't uninstall the ones I didn't want, nor the wallpaper or bootanimation. No changes actually, just a couple of new apps xD


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

I will need a rom that work on the L4 to make a new one,but that will be a struggle to find so yeah if u can find one share it here


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

**

Okay guys if you want the slimsystem rom with the exact same resolution as the l4 say it here i made it in  the right resolution :dddd


----------



## IGGYVIP (Jun 7, 2014)

*I made a thread !!*

 LG Optimus L4 II E440 E445 [MTK] [L5 II mini ?][Team Optima]
General Thread For LG Optimus L4 II E440 E445


----------



## TheMysteryouse (Jun 7, 2014)

**

Dude i have one rom so if u want to add it say it


----------



## Farzin-st (Jun 9, 2014)

*recovery*

hello every one.I installed the cwm recovery and first time was good but after that didnt come up:crying:.help me with this.I installed busybox and my phone is root.


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 9, 2014)

Farzin-st said:


> hello every one.I installed the cwm recovery and first time was good but after that didnt come up:crying:.help me with this.I installed busybox and my phone is root.

Click to collapse



When exiting CWMR, you have to go to REBOOT DEVICE NOW, then when the NO, NO, NO, NO, NO, YES - DISABLE RECOVERY, NO, NO comes up, press in the NO. If you press on the YES, it will disable the recovery and you will have to flash it again.


----------



## tasosss (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello.I would like to ask if it's possible to install the latest android version in lg e440.This is the phone i own.Does it have to be via a custom rom?
Anyway i work as a programmer so if you need any help i would be glad to help you.


----------



## nasko_spasko (Jul 5, 2014)

Right now there is not any complete custom rom, that is because we do not have cwm recovery on our device, i mean native boot, not 2nd init... I personaly didn't managed to flash zip from recovery - reason: updater-script attempts to format /system, but that is impossible because the recovery ramdisk is on that partition (mounted on /system) and cant unmount because is in use. So untill we get native cwm, no rom can be installed, i work on that too as many others do if you want to help see the main thread for e440... 

Sent from my LG-E440g using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tasosss (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for replying.I will post in the main thread for more info.Thanks again!


----------



## Awesome Aman (Aug 24, 2014)

*required LG e445 lockscreen  and lockscreen settings apk and odexboth*

required LG e445 lockscreen  and lockscreen settings apk and odex both

how to root LG e445
by root master apk search on Google
it an Indonesian app



and I accidentally deleted those files
please of you can give me I will be very  thankful 
thanks in advanxe


----------



## nemanja.stojanovic (Nov 9, 2014)

*200*



sasays said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=24269
> 
> i have rooted lg e445 dual with vroot version 1.4.2.3130 mentioned in above link and its working very well since 2 months. another user in above link has rooted e440 with vroot 1.7.
> no custom rom & cwm found yet, but u can modify a lot after root.
> ...

Click to collapse




Can i install xposed on my lg l4 2 (e440)? please answer


----------



## sasays (Nov 9, 2014)

nemanja.stojanovic said:


> Can i install xposed on my lg l4 2 (e440)? please answer

Click to collapse



Hello.. since e445 and e440 are identical, xposed should work on a rooted e440 as i have tested on e445. but all xposed modules are not safe. You may get boot loops with some modules which can be recovered by formatting as stated above. To be on safer side  take backup of your rom with mtk tools on computer.
Also, not only e440 but on any device xposed has to be tried after taking proper backups and recovery solutions.


----------



## jeonwoochi (Oct 13, 2015)

*Same Question*

i have same question for this thread....
My LG E445 can't upgrade On LG Support Tool... in 4%-5% always Phone Not Connected.... My LG is MTK6575.... if any tool tool recover or full flash so i hope somebody here can help...


----------



## jp1296 (Sep 27, 2013)

LG OPTIMUS L4 II E440
android ver-4.1.2
kernel ver-3.4.0
software ver-E44010a-ESA-XX

is there any users here that is using same model or any friendly developers who knows rooting or some modding tips please help me.

i search all the website on google but i cant find any specific guide for this phone.

cyanogenmod = device not listed

i tried to ask also here in some topics but no one reply.

if im in wrong category kindly tell me.

thanks...

please pm me for some support. 

Sent from my LG-E440 using xda app-developers app





*rooted using vroot
looking to flash it using kdz,,,
geting always an error*


----------



## j4n0k0 (Apr 16, 2018)

jeonwoochi said:


> i have same question for this thread....
> My LG E445 can't upgrade On LG Support Tool... in 4%-5% always Phone Not Connected.... My LG is MTK6575.... if any tool tool recover or full flash so i hope somebody here can help...

Click to collapse



I read in some forums, flashing stuck at 5% is because memory mmc is broken


----------

